# turks in ND



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

are there alot of turks here in ND??


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not what I would call a lot... At least not in a large portion of the state.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Do some more research and ask the right people and you'll get a positive answer or at least a direction to head in. Talk to the Game and Fish and ask the experts on the populations. Spring hunting is a challenge, but late fall hunting can be a blast.

H2OfowlND


----------



## turkeyslayerz (Mar 19, 2008)

:eyeroll: Must be to many ,after the first drawing you can buy up to 15 either sex permits


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Not where I hunt


----------

